

App.net and Hacker News: A love story - tomasien

I'd love to hear people's thoughts on why people on HN will read and upvote literally (as far as I can tell) any story about app.net.<p>Is it
A. People really do yearn for people to pay for their software
B. People love a good story, and since nothing has REALLY happened with app.net (besides getting crowd-funded) people want to add to the currently compelling narrative
or
C. Something else<p>Thoughts?
======
wingfield
Developers are displeased with Twitter (especially after yesterday) and happy
to have an alternative that's off to a good start. Competition is good.

~~~
tomasien
Agreed, but have you seen HN lately? It's 100% app.net stuff! I agree it's got
huge upside, but to be the only thing people want to talk about? Slow news day
maybe?

